# new member 1950's lonestar conversion



## bobessary (May 16, 2008)

this is what i started with its a 14' v-hull with a 9.9 mariner does well on the lake(i took it out two hours after i scored it for $600 )ive had to take a lot of steel off this boat which left some cancer that i have to repair but i am almost done with this conversion and i will have pics of the finished product soon


----------



## bobessary (May 16, 2008)

it just rained today so some water is still on some things but these are the newest pics of the almost finished boat tell me what you think i took them tonight it was kind of dark so i hope they look okay, i just got my cuda 168 fishfinder that i need to install and finish the back of the rig to finish off the project i cant wait to put it on the water


----------



## Waterwings (May 16, 2008)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## Jim (May 18, 2008)

Boat looks nice! I like the way you set up the cooler!


----------

